# Moving to Dubai in 2 days! Please Help!



## Blank (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello,

Great forum with lots of info! Good job guys 

I have a few questions I was not able to find answers to while searching this forum and if anyone could please help me as this is an urgent matter.

I have recently accepted a job offer in Dubai and will be leaving this Thursday morning and I have a few questions:

1- Do I need to have a confirmed round trip in order to be allowed in the country on a visit visa using my American passport?

2- Will having dual nationalities (Jordanian and American) cause any issues with acquiring a residency visa later on?

3- What will the Security Clearance check on? Is it a regular background check? Will it check for warrants (traffic warrants, criminal, debt)? Or is this only for working in the public sector?

I have came across a few threads discussing some of these issues, but unfortunately none of them were clear enough to answer my questions.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Answers to 1 & 2 below in blue



Blank said:


> Hello,
> 
> Great forum with lots of info! Good job guys
> 
> ...


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

1- Do I need to have a confirmed round trip in order to be allowed in the country on a visit visa using my American passport?

No, 
Reason: 
I do not think so visit visa has anything to do with air ticket. to obtain visit visa one should keep a deposit with emigration, in case a person is not able to go back due to financial problems, that amount is used. 

2- Will having dual nationalities (Jordanian and American) cause any issues with acquiring a residency visa later on?

No, again I do not think so. 

3- What will the Security Clearance check on? Is it a regular background check? Will it check for warrants (traffic warrants, criminal, debt)? Or is this only for working in the public sector?

They will check for all criminal background, if you ever had any.


----------



## Blank (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys but is the Security Clearance required by law for every job or visa, public and private, or is it something requested by some employers?


----------



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

No round trip ticket: we are US passport holders, no one asked anything about it or requested it at any time and we've been back and forth several times. 

Agree with PP: my husband is Jordanian and Canadian, and he only used the Jordanian one for going to Jordan, never for anything else. 

he has to go through a criminal check and its not a government job, he told me everyone has to do it and foreigners take longer than nationals.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

it is a must to get a Police clearance report for public sector... however anyone can ask for it... my friend got it to work in a private bank...


----------



## Blank (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks again. I have one more question if you guy's don't mind 

If a Security Clearance was done, will it check on my American background as this is the passport I am using? Or will it check on my Jordanian as well? 

I may have a warrant out for an unpaid ticket in America, is this bad? Will this possibly get my clearance rejected?

Are there any sources with information about the security clearance law? I can't seem to find anything anywhere.

It's sad to say that the internet is weak when it comes to legal information concerning the UAE. This forum is doing a great job though.

Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## Blank (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks again. I have one more question if you guy's don't mind 

If a Security Clearance was done, will it check on my American background as this is the passport I am using? Or will it check on my Jordanian as well? 

I may have a warrant out for an unpaid ticket in America, is this bad? Will this possibly get my clearance rejected?

Are there any sources with information about the security clearance law? I can't seem to find anything anywhere.

It's sad to say that the internet is weak when it comes to legal information concerning the UAE. This forum is doing a great job though.

Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

i do not think so you should have any problem with unpaid ticket... what ticket was it?

they will ask you to get a clearance from American police (that will include all your passports)

police clearance certificate 
Timings from 7.30 am to 2.30 pm
Phone: 700040000


----------



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

are you sure you cant take care of the ticket before you leave? If its already a warrant it might turn into a misdemeanor if you ignore it (especially if it was for driving without insurance or some other worse thing), in that case, I still dont think they would pick it up but you would be requested to have a fingerprint check and federal clearance, and if thats the case a local traffic ticket is not an issue. you could still get a lawyer to take care of it even while you are here, its not complicated my husband had to do it he had a municipal ticket.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The only time the ticket will be checked is when you check in at the desk because you are on a visit visa. They may not ask, but they might. It just depends....


----------



## Blank (Nov 15, 2011)

Amal_44 said:


> are you sure you cant take care of the ticket before you leave? If its already a warrant it might turn into a misdemeanor if you ignore it (especially if it was for driving without insurance or some other worse thing), in that case, I still dont think they would pick it up but you would be requested to have a fingerprint check and federal clearance, and if thats the case a local traffic ticket is not an issue. you could still get a lawyer to take care of it even while you are here, its not complicated my husband had to do it he had a municipal ticket.



Unfortunately I am in Jordan at the moment so taking care of it in 2 days is not an option. Hopefully it wont be something that will reject my security clearance, if I ever needed to get one that is. I will have some lawyer take care of it later on though, by now it has probably turned into a misdemeanor which is not good at all haha 

I'll see what will happen and if anything interesting, I will keep you all updated.

Thanks again for the help.


----------

